# Could You Have Been Misdiagnosed?



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Many of us have more than one thing going on w/autoimmune so I thought this relevant.

Our frequent poster CA-Lynn found this and forwarded it to me.

Here are seven signs to look for if you feel you've been misdiagnosed.

http://www.arthritistoday.org/arthr...-care/quality-care/misdiagnosed-arthritis.php


----------

